# Post a dream you had last night!



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

0


----------



## noregrets (May 4, 2006)

I had a little kid staying with me and I saw a tiny baby bunny and I wanted to catch it and show it to the kid, but when I tried, the bunny turned into a tiny humanoid (fairy?) and set fire to a little patch of ground in front of it, to warn me off. I apologized and quit trying to catch it.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

This is a cool thread! Good idea! I can't remember my dream from last night, but I'll post one in the future.


----------



## try2livefree (Jul 14, 2004)

I had a dream in which I was kissing someone and then he bit my lips off (like in the movie Red Dragon in the scene where the guy bites off the lips of the guy from the National Tattler).I woke up with a start after that.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Well,what I remember is that I,my sister and father was in the livingroom at home watching tv.Then me and my sister went out of the livingroom and then we suddenly were in a school and then I hear somebody playing a guitar.
I just have to see who's playing and walks into the room.There this really handsome guy is playing the guitar.I go up to him and we start making out,but my sister wants us to go back to the livingroom. We go back and I'm thinking in the dream that I'm in love with the guitar playing guy..he he..Thats the last thing I remember before I wake up..


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I dreamed that I was doing these pen and ink drawings on a tablecloth and I thought I was using black ink but suddenly I realized it was purple and I was really upset. Bill Gates was sitting next to me and he told me it was okay and gave me a big sloppy kiss.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Last night I dreamt about birds...I don't remember much except that I was holding a dove, and it was beautiful. I think I was flying as well because it seemed very positive, but almost as soon as I woke up, it slipped away. All I can really remember is the dove.

I don't remember my dreams as much as I used to...and that's something I miss. I used to have really vivid (often lucid) dreams when I was a kid, but these days it seems I always wake up at the wrong time to remember them.


----------



## Truwolf (Mar 30, 2004)

I had a very strange dream -- something to do with keeping a number of blacklight bulbs going, but away from the curtains so they wouldn't start a fire. And of course, they get hotter than heck so you can't touch them directly.

*looks puzzled* :con


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

i was sitting in someones driveway with my cousins getting ready to go fishin when my cousin broke my line an i freaked out and tossed my rod(which is very expensive...even in dream form) onto the road when three cars ran over it....the last one stoped...a red neon...and six little kids got out an ran to steal it...i ran over an pushed them all around a bunch of times(cuz im a big man like that in my dreams lol) before i noticed it was broken in three pieces so i gave it to them anyways and walked back to the drive way and woke up...lol im crazy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^^That's not crazy....it's probably a sign that you want to be a generous person and not a mean one :yes.


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

if i told you my dreams you would lock me up and throw away the keys :afr


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I dreamed last night that people didnt talk instead they used telepathy except for me. For some reason I was the only one who couldnt use telepathy and instead could only talk, so basicaly in my dream i was a freak in everyones eyes lol.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I had a bizarre dream last night.

Apparently, some guy had broken into our house the day (or night) before, because we had something he desperately wanted. I can't remember what it was. My brother was asleep in the living room, so I stuffed something (the thing he was after) underneath his arm and rolled him on his side, so my brother could keep the guy from obtaining it. I went around and made sure all the windows were locked, ran upstairs for something (I can't remember what), and came back down to find the guy circling the cul-de-sac in an 18-wheeler. He kept circling closer and closer, until he was actually driving through our yard. He was so close to our house that I could see his face quite well. The guy almost slammed the truck into the side of our house, parked it, and, for whatever reason, a small toddler ran towards one of our windows holding a small pocket knife. I saw the man step out clutching a steak knife. It appeared to be one of our knives, so he probably stole it or something.
I ran to the kitchen, grabbed a butcher knife, and hid it behind my back. When I turned towards the living room, the man and the little boy (who, for some reason, was now a little girl) were moving towards me with their knives withdrawn. My brother just stood there, aimlessly. I said something to the effect of, "You call _that_ a knife? _THIS_ is a knife!" The man turned around and ran out the front door as I chased close behind. The little kid poked me with her knife, so I snatched it out of her hand and threw it across our front yard as I ran for the guy. I finally caught up to the guy, and slashed him across the shoulder with my knife. He got into his truck, wounded, and drove away.


----------



## thatswet (Oct 22, 2006)

I had the strangest dream last night. I went on a long road trip somewhere with my dad, and I stopped at my mom's house, then went back out to meet my dad, who was walking towards me a block away (I'm not sure why he wasn't in his car.) Anyway, my mom followed me, and I was afraid my parents were going to get into a fight or something. I ran towards my dad, except I ended up in the street somehow and a bus was about to hit me. Instead of running away I freaked out and I ended up lying down on the street and the bus went right over me, but I was okay. I was curious why the bus driver didn't even notice that I was there.

And then I had another dream in which I was in a room with a random girl, and we were watching a Shakira music video in which she suddenly turned into a clown smoking a bong.

I guess I'm pretty, pretty, pretty weird


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I only remember bits and pieces of last night's dream. I dreamt that I was on a flying ship, traveling with some other people. Then I realized that these other people look like video game characters from games I've played before, I specifically remember there were Locke and Terra. My recollection of the dream after that is a bit blurry, I remember a full armored figure chasing me through a town and into a forest, and for some reason I saw the overhead view of the wold map. The End.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I was in my room in the house I grew up in. There were people trying to get into my room through a little hole in the bottom of the wall. There were other folks in my room with me but they didn't know what to do. They tried kicked em back but they just kept coming. I made a motion of using a bow and arrow.. even though I didn't have one.. and started shooting at em. Because of the magic of dreams I started hurting and killing em. I was getting badass with my imaginary bow and arrow. Even asking someone to fill up the imaginary arrow holder on my back so I wouldn't run out of arrows. Then the people kept coming through the wall no matter how many times I shot em in the head. That's all I remember but woke up very anxious.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I heard a toddler's wailing coming from an old warehouse. It was at night. I had a strong urge to go and check the kid was alright and then one of those big electronic message boards lit up above and advertised how there are so many people who need help. I rushed towards the warehouse, reaching the bottom of a metal staircase just as some large burly bloke did too. He was doing the same as me but we both decided to go in anyway. Inside was a small boy opening boxes and playing with the stock. He didn't need our help after all.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I had a dream that some woman was making fun of a red bag I was carrying. I think I was in a grocery store check-out line. She then reached a hand into the back of my pants so they she could get a look at my underwear. She and the woman she was with laughed hysterically. Something else happened, but I can't remember the rest.

Ohhh, yeah. I somehow ended up in high school. I was, apparently, going to some elite boarding school, but I had recently transferred back into my old high school. A few minutes into my first day, I informed the teacher that I wanted to go back to my boarding school, so she let me out of her class. I knew that the principle wouldn't let me leave school grounds, though. I tried to sneak out, but each door I opened didn't lead anywhere. I tried going into the door to the band room, but I was afraid to walk in. I eventually walked past where the buses were, but got turned around and some how ended up at the front of the building. I kept wandering around, but I couldn't find a way out. I kept ending up in the same place. I think I eventually got the hell out of there. I can't really remember.



I have such weird dreams. Heh, nothing will ever top my Bill Cosby dream, though.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

All I remember from my dream last night was that I tried to give myself a haircut.

And it didn't turn out well.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Last night I dreamed that Osama Bin Laden at our house, cleaning out the roof gutters. He had a freakishly long arm, allowing him to reach nearly the whole length of gutter without ever moving his ladder. :wtf


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

I was in my home and kept discovering hidden rooms that were completely furnished and untouched since they were abadoned, apparently decades before.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I had one of those half-asleep half-awake sleep paralysis type of dream. I swear I can hear a raspy old woman's voice in the corner of my room saying some gibberish words, I wanted to jump out of bed, but couldn't move at all :afr .


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I was chased mercilessly by bees and wasps again.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I had a pretty strange dream. I was in highschool again, and some girl walked up to me and gave me a little envelope and said something like, "this is from jen and she likes you."

Well, to make a long story short, I opened the envelope and it was just some lame thing to get people to vote for her in the student council thing.

That's never happened to me, but it sure sounds like something that would. :lol


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I was in the house where I grew up, wandering around the downstairs in the dark. There was a ghost down there. A couple times, the ghost took hold of me, and I would try to scream, but I couldn't make a sound. Then someone else grabbed me in the dark and I thought it might be the ghost, but it was a little old lady who had come to hunt the ghost. Then Jared Padalecki came (who plays a ghost and demon hunter on the show Supernatural) was there and I made out with him. Heh. I forgot all about the ghost.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Discription of last night's dream would violate the board guidelines.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I dreamt that one of the stray cats outside had 12 kittens!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I had a dream last night that I was at Disneyland and bombs were going off everywhere. I had to hide in a store in Tomorrowland, which some how turned out to be my old 5th grade classroom. Then I had to make it back to my hotel room to get my stuff so I could go home, which was nearly impossible because I kept having to hide in stores because of the bombs. When I finally got home there was a huge tidal wave from a pool which flooded half of my house.

I woke up totally freaked out and confused. I hate when that happens.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I was back in school and had to do something like speed dating in order to get to know everyone on a personal level.


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

I went back to school and got killed in the cellar in my dream this morning.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Not a dream I had last night, but some years ago I had a dream about my first crush. We were riding around in our school parking lot in scooters. I remember that we would ride past each other with an arm and hand extended so that our hands would brush up against the others. After a bit of that, she disappeared and I crashed my scooter into a parked SUV! After getting up, I walked to this girl's house. She was not there.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Last night I dreamt about a former co-worker from several years ago. I was in a room and this lady walked in and toward me. At first, I didn't know it was her because she looked a little different. It then occured to me she had a face lift/plastic surgery. We left and talked for awhile. I woke up thinking too weird because why out of the blue would I have a dream about her since I haven't seen or talked to her in ages.


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

I've been having really strange dreams lately. The one last night, Octavia, this girl from the HBO show Rome, and I found an old book. Somehow we discovered that when you write in it it writes back to you. Like a spirit was talking to us thru the book. We were asking it all kinds of questions using a quill & ink. I asked it if it knew of my grandmothers that passed away, it then drew a picture of them smiling & waving to me. I started crying my eyes out then wrote for it to tell them I love them evry much. That's all I remember, but it felt so real.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

A disturbing night...

I dreamt I returned home to my family but my youngest brother contracted some horrible disease like cancer. I could feel it spreading like a contagion to others and there was a sense of imminent doom. I could also feel it inside me. I wondered how I could ever handle something that wasn't a problem to be solved, but just plain suffering. A girl who has SA as one of her problems joined me, and together we worked on her obsessional interest; collecting bits like paperclips and pins, and making a chart. It somehow helped to treat the disease.

I received some benefit money in the mail but it was only a twenty and lots of loose change. It was several months overdue and I was annoyed because, although I'd made my own money, I thought how were they to know I hadn't starved long ago. While doing this, my long lost cousin who'd disappeared years ago turned up, followed soon after by a deceased relative. I tried to introduce them to people but got their names wrong and was very bad at making them feel welcome.

The sense of doom still hovered about me. I found myself in the city with a group of strange looking children who had an alien quality to them. I was one of their kind and we were rushing to get to safety, away from people who wanted to perform experiments on us. I kept urging them on.

We found ourselves in a green valley and to the right of us was a huge viaduct with towering arches. We continued on to what we thought was safety, but the sky began to grow black and was became tinged with a fiery red. A wave of fighter planes swarmed over the horizon. They encountered the enemy and a battle ensued above our heads. We were caught beneath the Battle of Britain and random projectiles were narrowly missing us. I tried to urge everyone to shelter beneath the viaduct, but they were distracted by a woman who'd suddenly emerged. She was confidently firing her shotgun and taking part in the battle as though there were nothing strange about that whatsoever. 

I suddenly emerged in my kitchen. It was almost pitch black and a strange man was before me. We fought each other with sticks, but I felt I'd finally met my match. I searched his eyes deeply, and could see he had oceans of zen like calm and assurance. I knew he was unwaverable. He spoke to me twice, asking "Do you feel fear?". I didn't take my gaze from his dark eyes and knew fear was no longer my weakness, but that I had to let go of ego. As I did this, I managed to beat him back.

The sense of doom had almost vanished and I spent many hours studying graphs with a work colleague. I said how come so much energy is put into building crude spacecraft when everything could already be connected.


----------



## Hikky (Jan 30, 2006)

..


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok... strange dream.

Last night I had a dream that my house was being robbed, and me and my dad had to fight off the robbers. We got them cornered and called the police. It was pretty exciting! :lol


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I had a dream a few nights ago that I was delivering pizzas to vampires along a river in a gondola.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

For once, I actually remember one of my dreams :um I had a dream that my shoes were worn out and I had to go buy another pair at Walmart. The sad thing is... I couldn't find a pair that fit me right :sigh


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

I dreamed last night that I gave birth to a baby boy. But I'm not pregnant, nor certain that I will ever want to be.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I had a really nice dream. I dreamed I ran away with some group of people and we lived in some apartment in a city. We were all friends and had a lot of fun. We did stuff like watch anime all night (something I love to do) and then we all went on a trip to egypt to explore pyramids. We were in a tunnel somewhere and then I woke up. And then I felt really sad.

I've had daydreams about running away and living out my life in a city setting, so it was nice to have a dream like that where it all turned out well.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Mehitabel said:


> I had a dream a few nights ago that I was delivering pizzas to vampires along a river in a gondola.


I find that cool except for the delivering pizzas :b Yeah, I have a thing for vampires


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I was a singer in a metal band. :nw 
Good dream. I wish I could be in one...if only I could figure out how to do the black metal vocals. :con I was doing them in my dream. :sigh


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Dreams are so fansinating when I'm in them. I just can't recall them at all. :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

This is getting scary. I had another dream that my house was under attack, and this time it was by the mafia or some other organized crime syndicate. I had to run and hide because they were walking around with guns trying to shoot me. :stu


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Njodis said:


> This is getting scary. I had another dream that my house was under attack, and this time it was by the mafia or some other organized crime syndicate. I had to run and hide because they were walking around with guns trying to shoot me. :stu


Woah. I wonder what that means.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

The only thing I remember is that I dreamt that I married my ex-boyfriend..Thats not good,and I don't have any romantic feelings for him anymore.Luckily dreams never mean what they appear to do..


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I had a strange dream a few nights ago. My lower jaw(chin?) broke for no reason and I had to call my doctor. Only I couldn't find his phone number. I looked in the phone book and where his number was supposed to be there were a whole bunch of numbers that didn't make any sense, so I called a bunch of them but couldn't get him. I asked my parents for help but they refused to give me his number. I told them that I had had enough of them, they never helped me, so I was gonna move out 2 weeks from then. Eventually my mum found me the number, it was written backwads on a towel (don't ask me what thats about) - I was still gonna move out anyway. So I called him and tried to make an appointment to see him. He tried to book an appointment on his computer and it wouldn't do it, and there was something about his assistant being busy but he really wasn't. Eventually I got an appointment anyway and I was sorta awake by then so I was wondering why I was having this weird dream. Bizzare.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I had _two_ SAS dreams last night. They were both embarassing. :b

I will admit to one very embarassing detail. In one of the dreams it was like every single person that posted a picture of themselves was in the dream, and we were on a vacation to some dangerous 3rd world country. Someone got shot and killed in the dream. This is going to be the saddest thing you ever heard, but in the dream I started crying because of it. :lol I swear to god my eyes were wet when I woke up.

I probably shouldn't have admitted this. :lol

In the other dream, I was at Leppardess' house with SebFontain, and he kept complaining about how far he had to drive to get there. I am not making this up. :lol :lol


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

I was driving .. got out of my car, i had pulled over b/c i blew a tire. when i did notice this, i tried to pump up my flat tire with a plastic basket-ball pump.... it was a very frustrating dream... xP


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

MAH said:


> Babygirly said:
> 
> 
> > I was driving .. got out of my car, i had pulled over b/c i blew a tire. when i did notice this, i tried to pump up my flat tire with a plastic basket-ball pump.... it was a very frustrating dream... xP
> ...


Noppers..... I would get it part of the way and it'd go back flat...definitely why it ended up being frustrating.. 

Last night I had dreamed I was on the horn with my sister and she kept calling me an Albino.. WHOA that PI$$ED me off... :lol


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I had a really choppy dream last night but I think it involved the move I am making in 24 hours lol.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

A few nights ago I had a dream that I still worked at Chapters. The store was closed and we (the other employees and I) were lined up outside the office waiting to cash out, and I was last in line. I was staring out one of the big windows, and there's Saddam Hussein, just standing there in army fatigues with a big gun, trying to look in the store. So I look over at everyone else and calmly go "Hey guys, Saddam Hussein is outside." They all go, "What? No way, that can't be." I'm all, "Seriously, look." So they all look outside, and so "Huh. Wouldja lookit that." It was just strange how calm everyone was. So then the dream sorta skipped ahead, and I had to run out to my car where my dad was waiting to take me home so that Saddam couldn't shoot me.

The weirdest thing to come out of that dream? I told my Young Drivers teacher about it. I was amazed I was comfortable enough and confident enough that it was worth telling to actually tell someone I barely know. It was awesome.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Last night I had a dream that I was with my brother on a raft in the middle of ice cold water, and we both fell in. My brother started yelling and screaming, and then I yelled and I swear that I woke up actually yelling. I am glad that no one heard me, because that would have been really awkward. :lol


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

I had a dream a few nights ago involving the Governor of California 

A friend of mine and I were at the local boardwalk watching fireworks; she wouldn't stop talking; _Ah-nold_ was sitting next to me typing away at his laptop, and becoming quite annoyed at my friend's chatter; I opened my mouth, but I discovered I was voiceless, and Arnold's face was growing a darker shade of violet fury...

Lucky for me I woke up :cup


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

lol Ah-nold. I had a dream recently about me having bruises suddenly appear on my body. It was odd because I was walking next to an indoor pool and was going to go down the ladder in the pool when I slip, except i don't see or feel myself fall down. All I get to see is this result of bruises that are unbelievably large on my legs. Prior to trying to get on the ladder I I recalled in my dream that I had similarly "fallen down" several times before, which accounts for the sudden appearance in the number of bruises I had on my legs. Which were purple and angry looking. Wow bluemonday that ties in with your dream! The bruises are from the two bruises I had around that time. They were noticable and large. 
In the dream I was with someone? walking or maybe just in the end and there was no talking. I think the person helped me up from my supposed fall. Not that I think that part was significant or anything, just saying. The fall was seen like one of those flashbacks, you have no control over. Like when characters can see the future/past.

What do you people think this dream means?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I had a dream last night that I peed in a mayonaisse jar.... just so I could see how much came out. Hahaha, and I didn't even wake up feeling like I had to go. How random.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Drella said:


> I had a dream last night that I peed in a mayonaisse jar.... just so I could see how much came out.


HAHAHA.... i do that like all the time....

Funny thing - I never dream about doing it tho ..

Uhm, so last night i won't name names but i was married(?) to someone from SAS and they invested in a new white minivan b/c i was having their baby. WTF ... LoL..


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I had another bizarre dream last night. My family and I were at our house, and there were a few other people over. I can't remember the story they gave. Anyway, they led my family into a back room while I stood around waiting. A few moments later, this woman emerged from the room. Hot chick.. she looked sort of like Aisha Tyler. Anyway she said, "we thought you were intelligent enough to escape our program." I looked down, and she was wearing a paper apron covered with blood. Then I felt stupid, like they were dropping hints that I should have gotten the hell out of there long ago. So, she chased me through our halls with a butcher's knife, and then I woke up.

Hahaha, I'm not as psycho as I sound. I'm really not. :lol


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

I had dreamed I had some really kick-*** side burns.. and i was sorta like..... Okay, I'm a girl I'm going to get made fun of... then I glanced in the mirror and stroked my sideburns and said, these are really badass & i know guys who would be envious of these honchos... so I decided to keep them. And I had confidence.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Wow, I dreamed that I was dating the singer from Linkin Park...not the rapper, but the little skinny guy that shrieks. ops What on earth is wrong with me?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I was watching CNN with my dad. Rudy Giuliani was giving a press conference on self-prostate examination, so he had his feet up by his head and, off camera, was self-examining. He had this stolid expression on his face as he made pathetic mild groans of discomfort. The camera zoomed to John Kerry for some reason, who was leading the head-shaking-in-disgust of the general audience. Even the reporters left the room during this one.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I had a dream about Klonopin, it was weird...


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

It was a stupid dream I recall before I went to bed that I needed milk to go wit my cereal the next morning..

Anyways in my dream my mom comes in my room b4 she goes to work and i mumble to her to get some milk bcuz were almost out. Than that was it. 

So I guess this dream was a reminder for me to call her. So I woke up 9am told my mom to bring home some milk from the store. By 11am I'm eating my Cheerios.. woot! :banana 

stupid dreams y couldnt i dreamed about channing tatum


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I had a dream that my dad was wearing one of my favorite t-shirts and I was all worried that he was going to stretch it out. :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I had a dream that tiny aliens were taking over the planet, and they were climbing into people's brains. I was the only person left on the planet, and I was trapped in a house filled with them. I eventually gave up and tried to offer them my breeding services for keeping me human. Then the dream started getting weird.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I've got a couple entertaining ones that happened recently.

I dreamed that I went to a hockey game with Stephen Harper, who kept hitting on me. It was really creepy. At one point he was in a wheelchair for some reason.

Another night I dreamed I was having sex with Dimebag Darrell. How inappropriate is that?! I barely even listened to any Pantera that day, and don't even find him phsyically attractive. Mind you in the same dream I was playing bass for Pantera, so it's not like it was a logical dream. (like they ever are.)


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Tonight (my sleep schedule is WHACKED now) I had a very nice dream that I was with my boyfriend... :boogie But it was confusing when I first woke up because I wasn't sure what I had said to him on the phone earlier and what I had only said in the dream. :con

The other night I had a dream I was with Tony Kakko and Jani Liimatainen from Sonata Arctica. It was just getting good, then I woke up!

Then I had another nice dream (I don't even know who was in it or what it was... but it was good), and woke up in the middle of that! like my brain was sabotaging its own dreams :mum



> I dreamed that I went to a hockey game with Stephen Harper, who kept hitting on me. It was really creepy. At one point he was in a wheelchair for some reason.


This dream cracks me up. :lol



> Another night I dreamed I was having sex with Dimebag Darrell. How inappropriate is that?!


HAHAHA I don't know who that is, but I had a dream I was in bed with Stephen Colbert (I do think he's cute). And it was messed up. :afr It was one of the weirdest dreams I've ever had.

A while ago I had a dream I was GOING to do it with Colin Mochrie (kinda cute too actually)... :um There must be something in the water...

Ewww the Rudy Giuliani dream is disturbing... :fall


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I had a dream of my hair being shaved in areas, and cut very unevenly. This according to some references is a sign of stunted creativity, tell me a something I didn't know.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I dreamt last night that I had gigantic biceps (at least 5 times bigger). It was really disgusting, but I could get them back to normal by rubbing on them.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I had a dream that there was a rabbit running around the yard and my cat was chasing it. This rabbit looked a lot like a skunk, though, and I was scared that it was going to spray me. Even still, I kept calling it a rabbit in the dream.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Had a dream that an ex gf and I were bedded down by the side of a suburban street. We were all cozy and wholesomely cuddling. It was odd but very enjoyable since I've been thinking of her a lot lately, btw this is not the ex who tor me a new a s hsole the other day (which I'm grateful for, I needed it). BACK TO DREAM; the neighbors came out and offered us breakfast. Unsure of the meaning of this probably just a comfort dream.........why can't they all be comfort dreams!!??


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Last night, I dreamed I was the son of a diplomat and as such, had total immunity from the law. As it were, I happened to spy who of all people, but Judge Judy...

I walked up to the judge (and her burly bailiff) and told the both of them *exactly* how I felt. She of course huffed, and puffed, screamed and yelled until she was blue in the face (no pun intended)- and threatened to charge me with "contempt of court"

I, however, had the rare satisfaction of laughing in someone's face- namely _hers_, after which time-

I woke up :fall


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Hmm... I'll just pick one dream.

I had this dream that I was a fifteen-year-old boy who was transforming into an anime robot, along with his five friends. We developed these weird little red lights in the middle of our foreheads that lit up whenever we were excited about something.

Suddenly we were weird Power Rangers of some sort and fought this evil computer goddess who tried to wipe our memories and take over with her own weird robots.

That's what I get for going to sleep after watching Japanese animation. :con


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I mostly forgot them, which, judging from what I remember, must be a good thing.

There was one dream where I was in this huge tower, and it... it fell over somehow. And it was underwater, I think. Or something, but anyway, I was with my siblings and father in the top part, which somehow managed to separate from the rest. 

But for some reason, somehow, the middle part was apparently programmed to go after the top part if that ever happened... and destroy it. 

So that section was chasing the segment that we were in, at high speed, hellbent on utterly obliterating it and thereby us. (Don't ask me how these were moving or anything, by the way, because who the frig knows.)

I guess it was a harrowing dream at the time.

The last dream I had was where I was in a train or something, randomly curled up next to some random boy (kid). Gah, WTF. Then I could hear my last boyfriend talking nearby, and I was so trying not to cry. ... :sigh :fall :cry WELL my mom woke me up then, fortunately.


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

I'd post today's dream but it was really dirty. :um


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Eagle: Interesting dream.

HN.........by dirty you mean "really fun?  

Dream: Lost my car and the trailer attached to it looking for my old gf
TRANSLATION: Have been too caught up in our past relationship and have lost the ability to "move on". Could the trailor be a metaphor for baggage, I think so.

Dream Part II: In doctor's office with other people laying on floor. I'm getting treatment. My ex gf is there mocking me.
TRANSLATION: Time for me to heal and realize we have very different approaches to this healing. 

Dream Part III: I'm driving a school bus and ex gf is on it. I feel surprised and good because I'm in control. But as the bus rounds a curve I look over and there is an older bus driver with a second steering wheel and he has been in control all along?? We pull up to a playground (we're not children in dream tho). XGF goes to older schoolbus driver an asks questions.
TRANSLATION: School bus is a sign that life is a learning experience. That when we think we're in control, many times we're not. And the playground is a sign that I need to get out and play and live my life free from the baggage of a failed r'ship. I agree!!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

My step-mom tried to kill me! It was weird!


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

FairleighCalm, ohh, sorry I went on so long - I didn't think much of it since it was so supremely weird.

So, I remember none since Saturday night.

I'm sorry this is so long... just, how else can I put it?

So I had one dream where I was making out with this redhaired guy. That was fun, but I wish I didn't forget everything.

I had another, even weirder dream, where I had just gotten married earlier that day. But I hadn't been there...? Or something. :stu

Anyway, I guess I wandered off, and I got a phone call from someone who initially spoke in Spanish, but then started berating me in English for not having attended band practice (but in a really weird way, like telling me to go open my window and listen or something). After that, I was mad and swearing. Eventually, I wandered back to the nearby place where I'd gotten married. (Or something.)

I suddenly realized that it was getting late and I wanted to go leave with my husband; but I didn't see him. (Explanatory note of embarrassment: I figure if I could get married, I wouldn't have some stupid dance until all hours of the night. I would want to go be alone with my husband at a decent hour because I am too obsessed with the wedding night. And I don't want to get a headache either)

Then I saw my husband again (he was some random made-up guy, though ooh, he was wearing glasses this time), and we were so excited to be together. He picked me up (yeah, he was tall and strong) and as he was holding me, he sang softly into my ear for just me to hear. I totally melted... although I was a bit CONFUSED by the words of his song, which I can still remember:

*"When you die in the evening, I will kiss you;
When you die in the morning, I will kiss you..."*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wtf. :hide[/url]


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

I had a dream about Transformers. It seemed so real, too. I guess my eagerness to see the movie is coming out in my dreams. :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Wow Eaglehart that IS interesting. You know "to die together" is a phrase used in oldy times to describe love-making, maybe that's why he sang that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

umm!! thanks. ops I am now endlessly fascinated by that phrase, of which I was previously ignorant; tahnk you for informing me of it. :yes


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I had a dream that you were having a party
Martinis, skins, and backyard flames
It seemed to last all night!?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've finally sunk to a low I knew I would eventually reach. Since I spend the majority of my life here, a central part of last night's dream was a thread someone started on SAS about me. It started out as a blatant insult on my character, calling me "offensive, ugly, retarded," and various other choice terms. It went on for several paragraphs basically about what an utterly worthless pile of human waste I am. The title of the thread was quickly altered by the poster to be about Rosie O'Donnell, since it was put in the "Entertainment" section, and the body of the message was erased. It was briefly replaced by something about The View or various equally mundane topics. However, since I saw the original message, I replied simply by saying,"b**ch" and then things started to go down. I remained calm the entire time, threw no insults except for the amusing "b*tch" line, and basically prevailed in the thread. The other person kept getting really angry at me, and sent me a bunch of private messages, all of which I immediately posted in the thread. haha. It's finally happened. I've finally gone insane.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I had a dream last night where I was in a small parking lot. The draingrates were painted different colors. I don't know why but it was a BIG DEAL to walk to the other end of the parking lot. Once i got to the other end, my brother (the one i talk to and admire) was like, a movie director. He said to get back to the other end of the parking lot where I started, I'd have to move in a series of action hero moves. So I was shooting and kicking and punching my way to the other end. Okay, here's the weird part. Each draingrate had a mother animal with babies and they were the color of the draingrate. Orange duckies, Blue cats and some other animal.

I will send anyone 3lbs of fresh roadkill if they can decipher this one. I'm clueless. :stu


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I had a really crazy dream about a certain someone last night.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Drella said:


> I've finally sunk to a low I knew I would eventually reach. Since I spend the majority of my life here, a central part of last night's dream was a thread someone started on SAS about me. It started out as a blatant insult on my character, calling me "offensive, ugly, retarded," and various other choice terms. It went on for several paragraphs basically about what an utterly worthless pile of human waste I am. The title of the thread was quickly altered by the poster to be about Rosie O'Donnell, since it was put in the "Entertainment" section, and the body of the message was erased. It was briefly replaced by something about The View or various equally mundane topics. However, since I saw the original message, I replied simply by saying,"b**ch" and then things started to go down. I remained calm the entire time, threw no insults except for the amusing "b*tch" line, and basically prevailed in the thread. The other person kept getting really angry at me, and sent me a bunch of private messages, all of which I immediately posted in the thread. haha. It's finally happened. I've finally gone insane.


Holy ****. This is the greatest thing I've ever heard in my life.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I had a really odd dream last night. It started out with me having to use the rest room at a gas station. There were about 4 people who were trying to use the bathroom.. It was an outside bathroom and when you are finished with the bathroom, that person had to turn the key into the front desk so people were cutting in line and what not. Anyways I had my old dog Gino with me and we ended up fining this secret tunnel in the bathroom that lead to this house. The house itself had another secret tunnel that lead to an opening at the end, with sort of a enclosed dock with a canoe next to it. The canoe had a dragons head and looked kinda old. On the dock there was a coutch and TV. I was debating on me and Gino sleeping their for the night but then I decided to keep going on my little journey. Me and Gino got inside the canoe and took a boat ride which lead us to a field. The river ran dry in this field so we got out and were chased out of the field by bee's. We ended up on sort of a farm and we had to try and get walk down the driveway to continue on. But there was this black rubber tarp that was draped over the driveway and the front yard of the house. The farmer's kids ended up showing me and Gino that you could get out by climbing underneath the tarp. We did so and right as I came to the end of the tarp the farmer called his kids back to the house. The End. :lol I know pretty borring.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i cant remember my dreams


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hahahaha, ok, wow.

I had an electric toothbrush that could make me fly if I stuck it between my legs and turned it on. Except it looked exactly like a flying broomstick. After a while it started looking like a toothbrush again.

That was a pretty awesome dream, though. Haven't had a flying dream in a while.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I had a dream last night that I was raped by a very large muscular norseman - a very imposing and aggressive one. He must have been 7' tall and I knew there was nothing I could do to stop him. It was frightening. :um It was one of those dreams where your mind flashes a bunch of different scenes like you're changing through the channels on a television.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

i had a weird dream thats pretty pointless and this is all i remember from it...okay well u know how when people stretch there hamstrings they keep there knees straight and try to touch the ground by bending? well i had a dream i was able to do this and lay my whole palm of both hands competely on the ground.....


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I dreamt that I took a college course about magic and the professor had magical powers. She kind of looked like Stevie Nicks. My philosophy teacher was there :con Then I was stuck inside a haunted convalescent home with militant crazy people who had guns and explosives, and at the end the professor with magical powers came through a blasted out door with a huge gun in her hand and saved us.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Last night I dreamt I was running a long way, on a beach with hard sand next to a large lake. Then, at the end one guy tried to pass me and I pushed him over real hard. Then the dream ended. Maybe something about the long haul?


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

I had a dream that I was back home and I went to a motorcycle show with my family. It was near the beach and my oler sister was walking on the edge of a cliff and out of nowhere this shark starts swimming on the edge behind her. She comes over to me and tells me to run. I lose her and then meet up with my step dad. Then I go to a coffee shop and all my friends from back home are sitting there and when they see me it's like they didn't even care I was there. That's all I can remember...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I had a dream that I couldn't find Iggy Pop. Hell if I know why I was looking for him in the first place.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Are you sure it wasn't Jiffy Pop you were looking for? On a related note, I heard that Punk Rocker song again today and it just flips my "on" button.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I dreampt that I was hiking up a hill. But it was like, I was at work too?? Next to the trail there were my coworkers and their computers. I walked by a computer and the email showing was from a woman I know. The email title said. RUSSELL, UPHEAVEL, 2/20 BACKORDERS. Then I derided everyone for not wearing proper shoes for hiking up the hill. V bizarre.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I dreamt that I was back with my wife. This wasn't a good thing.

I've had dreams like this, where I've returned to some difficult situation, since I was about 16. They always seemed sort of curious because I clearly didn't want to be back in the situation, and would never voluntarily return, so there was really no threat of it happening.

What I think I've learned is that I have these dreams when I know I'm stressed, but I THINK I'm handling it OK. Its sort of a nightmare induced by an emotional fever.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I had a dream that the fly of my pants was unzipped for a really long time, and I didn't feel like zipping it up. I just walked around with my fly open. No reason. The end. 
I've had that dream a few times, actually, so I'm not sure what exactly my subconscious is trying to tell me. The consensus seems to be that I am not a fan of pants.


----------



## mariko (Sep 12, 2007)

I dreamed once that I met Brad Pitt and we went to a hotel room. It was all going well until he took of his pants and well, didn't have anything. I remember at that point feeling really annoyed and then waking up.


----------



## jasonl34 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorta OT... in every dream Ive ever had since I started to experience SA......I have never once had SA in social situations in my dreams. Im guessing this is the norm for everyone? 

Would have to stop calling them dreams I guess then, and more like nightmares lol.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

She is cooking pasta and glad to do it. I'm laying on a sofa and watching her cook. I'm pleased she has offered to cook for me. I'm happy and content seeing her near me. My mom is down the hall in another room and I'm thinking that she might come out and see what the racket is and then see how beautiful cooking girl is and how nourishing this beauty is to me.

Dream two: Cooking girl is now at a roadside market that my family owns (in real life we were farmers and made money selling out of roadside marktets, no mystery here) and she is picking up plump, healthy, green ears of sweet corn that I grew. She is enthusiastic, which surprises me in a very subtle way. As she throws it in the bags I pick it up and load it in the car. The corn is a symbol of the fertileness of our relationship which she is FINALLY picking up on (in real life hopefully). The healthy appearance of the corn and the obvious large seeds inside points to lots potential of our relationship.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I can't remember my dreams, either


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

I dont dream much b ut recently i had a dream i was in a plane wreck on a lake and ended up being the only survivor along with one other person, who i couldnt tell the gender of. I struggled to get myself on shore and kept falling into the water as my clothes were weight me down, so i stripped my pants off and tried again and then the survivor was coherent enough that they saw me struggling at that point and pulled me up by my arms. Still with some struggle on their and my part, i finally made it up and we bothd ecided to strip to out underwear b/c if we fell in we didnt want to be weighed down again. The end.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I dreampt that I found these two small devices that were gov't experiments. They had fallen to earth next to/inside an old house that was a family home, although i didn't recognize it. I distinctly remember that the house was "on my dad's side". Anyway, I realized the devices were powered by natural gas and I "relit" them and the glow frm the fire was pretty cool. I decided to leave them on all night, but then realized the fire was right nex tto the wood siding on the house and didn't want to take the chance of burning it down. So I put the fires in the devices out and thought, I'll relite them tomorrow. 

I'm contemplating some deep stuff right now with my job and trying to avoid the mistakes my dad has made. This dream is somehow addressing those issues, I think.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

I can't even begin to explain last nights dream....


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

There was a flood. It was raining and the water was rising quickly. The water was dark but had only the ripples made by the raindrops. I felt no sense of danger or urgency.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I had a dream that it was snowing, and my kitchen was covered in snow. I was using a hoe or something like that to scrape the snow off, and then I ruined the floor underneath, because I am apparently just as stupid in my dreams. Heh.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I had a bunch of dreams last night, but one of the few I remember involved Jennifer Aniston slapping me and going hysterical because Steven King was supposed to be coming to our town and he canceled the plans. :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I dreamt my pants were off. I have no idea why LOL. it was funny.
I woke up thinking my pants were off.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

This was the most frightening depressing dream I ever had. I dreampt I was on a bus. All of us had "pigheads". But not really pigheads, just oversized and bulbous. We all wondered where we were going. So the busdriver gets on the PA and says we've all been sentenced to death for some minor infractin. I can't describe the heavy feeling I had. I was actually scared when I woke up. Thank god i had some normal dreams later. Whew!


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

All I can remember about last night is Elton John playing "Benny and the Jets" (piano and all) in the middle of an airport cafeteria with a bunch of people in "70s funk" dancing like they're on Soul Train


----------

